# Sopor Aeternus and the Ensemble of Shadows



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard this Gothic/Darkwave one-man band? And what do you think of his music? Here are some songs:
















And here is a photo of him:









His image is... well... weird, but the music is lovely.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Its a he?
I have heard of them...Something like in Slaughter natives....


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Good question... As far as I know he started out as a "he" at least. But I guess in this case it doesn't matter anymore


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember hearing a bit of this person's music some years ago, and thinking it OK.


----------

